
Reverse proxy grapher - fanf2
https://paranoidbeavers.ca/rev-proxy-grapher.html
======
gregmac
I've been (idly) looking for something like this just in the past couple of
weeks, though I wasn't exactly sure what I wanted it to look like. I really
like the visualization of service connections, great job!

I was playing with d3js to build a Sankey diagram, but it wasn't quite right
-- this is pretty much what I was going for but hadn't quite pictured yet.

Ultimately, I am actually trying to build a dashboard to put up on a monitor
on the wall with this information, but also overlay status (instance health,
versions, etc). I guess it could sort of be done using sever-side image
generation, so long as ETag caching is working properly, and you only
regenerate the image if anything has actually changed.

I may give this a shot at some point, but before I do, anyone have ideas on
how to get this result using javascript running in browser?

~~~
asutherland
viz.js ([https://github.com/mdaines/viz.js](https://github.com/mdaines/viz.js)
demo at [http://viz-js.com/](http://viz-js.com/)) is graphviz compiled to JS
using emscripten. graphviz-d3-renderer ([https://github.com/mstefaniuk/graph-
viz-d3-js](https://github.com/mstefaniuk/graph-viz-d3-js) demo at
[http://graphviz.it/](http://graphviz.it/)) uses viz.js to render to (x)dot
format, then parse that so you can use d3 on top of it. Using those two, you
should be able to leverage the layout smarts of graphviz with the presentation
smarts of d3.

------
chrisweekly
Beautiful! I hope you keep extending it (eg to cover different levels of
proxying). Agreed w/ chrissnell comment about dynamic inputs to the config...

------
luxpsycho
Feature request: donate button / address for postards.

Will try this out as soon as I have a spare minute! Fantastic! :)

------
chrissnell
Very cool, but this would be so much cooler if the YAML was automatically
generated from nginx, HAproxy, Traefik, etc. config files.

~~~
joshribakoff
That would be cool. But consider that some people have thousands of wildcard
vhosts

~~~
cakeface
I feel like that is a great reason to generate it dynamically from the source
configs.

------
neduma
Traefik, Enovy and Linkerd integrations would be awesome in addition to
nginx/haproxy/apache

------
chatmasta
This is really nice. Good job!

